# Gov Hoevens release on MN lawsuit



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

STATEMENT OF GOV. JOHN HOEVEN ON MINNESOTA'S HUNTING LAWSUIT

Bismarck, N.D. - Gov. John Hoeven today issued the following statement in response to a lawsuit filed by Minnesota Attorney General Mike Hatch today challenging North Dakota's right to manage its wildlife resources:

"North Dakota has not only the right, but the responsibility to manage wildlife, hunting and fishing within its borders. Minnesota itself exercises that very same right, and makes distinctions in licensing between resident and nonresident sportsmen, as do most states. It does not make any sense to sue North Dakota for doing what Minnesota itself does. We will vigorously defend the lawsuit.

"Last year more than 11,000 Minnesota residents hunted waterfowl in North Dakota. On the other hand, South Dakota limited nonresident waterfowl licenses to a total of 4,000 hunters. Yet Minnesota is suing North Dakota because we reserve the opening week for residents. It's just not consistent.

"Attorney General Hatch needs to think through what he's asking for, because if his argument prevails, Minnesota will lose the right to regulate wildlife, hunting and fishing within its own borders. I doubt that's what Minnesotans really want.

"We in North Dakota will continue to build our resource and manage it in a way that is both fair and balanced, and best serves our citizens and our state. Minnesota will likely do the same, and litigation will not serve either one of us


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

He is fighting for his political life!! This will define his fall bid. Now is the time to apply the pressure, flood him with e-mails and letters with your intentions!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hoeven did come out with a position protecting ND sportsmen this morning in the Forum. I wonder if there will be any outfitters that dare get on board with a lawsuit aganst their own state's sportsmen. Hatch said "they may sue SD at a later date". Haven't their restrictions on NRs been in effect for decades? I've really got to think that the rural areas of ND are going to be furious when they find out a MN governor is sueng the state of ND over this issue.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You'd think the SD boys would be all over this...in a lot of ways they have more at stake than ND does. If MN can sue ND over it's current regs, since there's NO restriction on the number of waterfowl hunters, they can definitely sue SD. If their cap gets abolished by the feds I wouldn't be suprised to see more NR hunters in SD than in ND.

We need to get them on board.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree...SD needs to join ND in this lawsuit.

Years ago when I hunted in SD...non-res. could not hunt waterfowl at all.They were taken to court and the courts agreed with the plaintives...they had to let non-res. hunt there.But SD could set whatever restrictions they wanted.They begrudgingly allowed some to do that.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

> We will vigorously defend the lawsuit.


I hope his idea of this is even remotely the same as mine :-?


----------



## callmecrazy (Feb 20, 2004)

Matt,
ND has no restriction on the # of waterfowl hunters?? could have sworn there was a 30,000 NR cap! 
furthermore, if you all feel this strongly about protectionism, than why the uproar over the proposed MN NR fishing regs? why shouldnt MN do something to reduce pressure on our fisheries and protect them for residents of MN? to curtail the purchase of lake property by NR"S who then come and fish 365 days a year on one license? no matter what MN does its wrong by you all. a lawsuit is what was recommended by USFWS as MN's recourse to this problem!! but now where a bunch of idiots again! the sad thing is the fear you have put into some MN hunters that doing anything but taking it in the shorts is wrong!! talk about domestic terrorism. challenge us and you will suffer!! MY GOD!! furthermore i find it funny that alot of the farmers (at least in the area of my family farm) dont support these laws. it will be interesting to see if the landowner backlash is as you say it will be. or if the trend of posting land open to NR only will continue. i know my grandparents are sick and tired of city slickers telling them waht should be done on their land, and who should be doing it!!!!
the only MN laws you can point to are the new prarie chicken hunt, the moose hunt (which is a once in a lifetime hunt for MN residents) and a spearing ban.
when you all are throwing out the retaliation charge, why dont any of you want to talk about ND's retaliatory spearing law, which only allows for spearing by NR's from a state that allows NR's to spear? you can say with a straight face that this wasnt retaliation against MN's spearing law? 
WHATS GOOD FOR THE GOOSE IS GOOD FOR THE GANDER!!!!
heres a noble idea...why not put this whole issue to a referendum vote? get rid of the special interests, be they g/o's or sportsmens groups, and let the everyday ND'er decide what they want. the farmers and land owners. the small town folk, not just the population centers, having a say.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Crazy be careful what you wish for - it may happen & you may not like the results

Don't think for a moment it is not being considered & when it happens hopefully it will be done right with the right priorities & wording

Fargo - Grand Forks - Bismarck & Minot might just bury the problems once & for all


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

callmecrazy said:


> Matt,
> ND has no restriction on the # of waterfowl hunters?? could have sworn there was a 30,000 NR cap!


There was no cap last year...go back and read the regs Einstein. :roll:


----------



## callmecrazy (Feb 20, 2004)

Fetch,
i'm willing to live with the results. but something tells me that if it went my way there would be a whole lot of crying going on, and ND sportsmens groups would in turn sue to have it repealed.
i am also hoping my wish comes true and we get a referendum vote concerning NR fishing here in MN. that way minneapolis, st paul, duluth, rochester etc can outweigh the resort interests in northern MN.
maybe if were all REAL LUCKY, the 27,000 of you wont come here and fish, and we wont come hunt in your state. wouldnt life be wonderful then?
hopefully you all will be happy to make up the difference in revenues to G&F from NR license sales. will help with the loss of the estimated $75 million a year hunting brings to your state! will all be winners then wont we!!!! maybe if everything goes real well, we can have a BIG fence just like they do along the mexican border. better just put one all the way around ND. wouldnt want any of you escaping to pursue activities outside ND!!


----------



## callmecrazy (Feb 20, 2004)

Matt,
an apology is in order. i just got off the phone with my cousin. there was trouble with his SS# and the computer wouldnt issue a license, not that they were sold out. (i just knew he was unable to purchase a license because wasnt available. i figured that meant a license wasnt available, not SS#)i havent hunted waterfowl in ND since 2000 because i choose not to contribute the extra $$ to your state. i instead donate that money to groups trying to improve MN habitat. i wasnt aware that last year did away with the caps in favor of more strict zoning. i'm not to proud to admit i was wrong on this point.
by the way, i got some info from the MNdnr stating that by season parameters, the season had to end by dec 1st this year. this contradicts what who have stated. where can i find the exact season frameworks so i know who is telling the truth?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Here you go, straight off the G&F website...

"The boundaries of the three waterfowl hunting zones for nonresidents have changed from prior years. *There is no limit placed on the number of licenses available for each zone, nor is there a cap on the total number of nonresident waterfowl hunters for 2003.* Nonresidents who designate zones 1 or 2 may hunt that zone for only one 7-day period during the season. Nonresident hunters who have chosen to hunt in zone 1 or 2 and wish to utilize the full 14 consecutive days allowed must use the other 7 days in zone 3. Nonresidents cannot hunt both zones 1 and 2 during the season. Hunters in zone 3 can hunt that zone the entire 14 days."


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

multiply that by ??? about 30,000 (or more) of the 120,000 waterfowlers in Minn & no wonder there are problems :roll: :lost:


----------



## callmecrazy (Feb 20, 2004)

hey matt...why dont we get together and continue this debate in person since you like the whole name calling bit! feel pretty safe sitting behind your computer dont you jerkoff!!


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

heh, heh! here we go again. :roll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, I just went back and edited my post, since you did as well. If I would have seen your latest post I wouldn't have. You were the one who called me a jackass in the first place when you were COMPLETELY WRONG from the start. Don't be throwing rocks when you live in a glass house. If you're going to call someone out on something and then call them names you better damn well make sure you're right so you don't end up looking like a dip****.

I dish it out only when it needs to be served, and you just got schooled...jerkoff. :roll:

I'm going to be chasing snows for the next week and half but after that I'll see if I can pencil you in.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/terms.html

I could've guaranteed I'd have to step in at least once today.

Please keep it clean guys. A WHOLE lot of points to argue on this, but the personal attacks will blind it all.

Thanks.


----------



## callmecrazy (Feb 20, 2004)

Matt,
look forward to "meeting" you!!! should be a BLAST!! if you can fit me in to your busy schedule bad mouthing people who disagree with you!! something tells me your not man enough to follow thru though!


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

No patience today callmecrazy. I'm an understanding person but if you don't play by the rules, you don't play.

I'm not posting on this topic again.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

my tongue is just starting to grow back :wink:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

callmecrazy said:


> Matt,
> look forward to "meeting" you!!! should be a BLAST!! if you can fit me in to your busy schedule bad mouthing people who disagree with you!! something tells me your not man enough to follow thru though!


First off I didn't "disagree" with you...there's was nothing to disagree with. We weren't discussing our opinions on an issue, we were arguing over who was right on an regulation. There was no gray area to discuss, it was black and white. I was right and you were wrong. Agreed?

Then you called me a jackass, even though I was obviously not the jackass since I was right. You called me a name and then I called you some back, so I don't see why you're so upset over the name calling since you're every bit as guilty as I am. This is a classic example of an internet pissing match, and you lost...get over it.


----------



## callmecrazy (Feb 20, 2004)

Mr. Administrator
do your rules only apply to non north dakotans? if not why single me out? read the posts (before editing) to find out what i was responding to.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Man if this whole deal doesn't remind me of that pollution commercial with the tear rolling down the indians' cheek I don't know what does. Sad to say, but right now I'm not too proud to be a resident from anywhere. Just my :2cents:


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

What a joke!! Couldn't think of a better way to spend MN taxes?? How about on MN habitat. ND has recognized there is an issue and needs to act on it. Good for them. Another question, if everybody is so agrevated about the whole issue, then why didn't the number of nonresidents drop significantly? And I'm sorry, but why should MN be so special to get reciprocity? It sure would be nice , but if you step back and think about it, how ignorant can you really be. I am sure a lot of people are looking to get back the "good old days" when things were much different. Unfortunately, those days are long gone. That's just life, get over it.

The part the REALLY burns me is the people that think they have a RIGHT to hunt ND simply because they donate to DU or Delta Waterfowl. The unfortunate thing is that I hear that too often. I donate to such organizations to help support the sport I love (my wife would have used the word addiction or sickness). If that means the my I donate is better spent in ND, AR, or LA, then so be it. And I am sure not EXPECTING anything in return.

And then there's the whole retaliation with the fishing issue. Yep, you Nodaks are the main reason our fisheries are slowly being depleted. Plus, you are also the reason way there are so many boats during fishing opener. Give me a break!!

Now more than ever do sportsman need to work together to help save our sport, not dig trenches to start a border war.

As for Mr. Hatch trying to save his political career, in my eyes he just buried it. I've got a nastygram I need to write....


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

callmecrazy said:


> Mr. Administrator
> do your rules only apply to non north dakotans? if not why single me out? read the posts (before editing) to find out what i was responding to.


1 MINUTE after I posted for EVERYONE to calm down, you called out Matt for a fight. That's pretty hardcore, even for mudthrowing...and an obvious disregard for the forum and it's rules.

I'm not "picking" on you, you just seem to be asking for it.

If you have gripes with the way I run the forum, use the PM.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

callmecrazy....hmmm...callmecrazy...nope, I'm not seeing it...lemme see, lemme see....OH WAIT HERE YOU ARE...right under the heading "BANNED FOR LIFE" 

Seriously, the debating is FUN, I enjoy it. However this isn't a Lennox Lewis/Mike Tyson press conference.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

reciprocity? how about reciprocity for those that live 2 miles from ND :lol:

just a little humor and wishful thinking ofcourse.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

From John Hoeven, who took $1000s to open the pheasant season a week early for his Cannonball shareholder contributers:



> "We in North Dakota will continue to build our resource and manage it in a way that is both fair and balanced, and best serves our citizens and our state.


 (read outfitter buddies)

Again from Governor John Hoven, who has a standing gag order on NDGF:


> "North Dakota has not only the right, but the responsibility to manage wildlife, hunting and fishing within its borders.


 (this almost the identical quote he used in ND Outdoors magazine when he was in the process of selling the season to Cannonball and then saying the idea came from NDGF)

*JOHN, TAKE OFF THE GAG ORDER! The little birds on your shoulder are giving you some very bad advice. The hole just gets deeper.*


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This guy is gonna be toast if he doesn't pull it out of the crack on this one!!

He is gonna get cornered on both sides, cannonball and ND res hunters!! His true colors are going to have to either run or change. :lost:

What worries me here, he may do more damage than good. :eyeroll:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

d wiz- Hit the nail right on the head!!! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Let me throw another idea at you guys. Do any of you (North Dakota or Minnesota) think that either Peterson or Hoeven give a hoot about North Dakota or Minnesota sportsmen? All they care about is another four years in office. That makes me think, what are these guys up to. I would like to have been a mouse in the corner at their last meeting. When was that last fall? It perhaps went something like this. Hey Collin I'm kind of in trouble here in North Dakota after that pheasant gate and I need to find a way to get those dumb a$$ sportsmen to vote for me again. Well John your going to have to make them think your really on their side and have forgotten about the G/O's. Say Collin why don't you file a lawsuit against North Dakota, then all the Minnesota boys will get behind you. We got to elect this Peterson again he's our man. Ya right. Then good old Collin says: Good idea John and you will step right up and say your going to defend the rights of your friends the good old North Dakota sportsmen. No matter how it turns out they all think were there man. Then when they are back in office they can sell us all down the river again. Lets argue about managing our resource and getting rid of outfitters AFTER we cream these two guys.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Pm,  :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: Nothing would surprise me anymore. Not after the rigged vote on 2048.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I couldn't agree more Plainsman!! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, I goofed on the Minnesota person didn't I? It was governor Pawlenty that met with Hoeven last fall. Oh well, I guess you got the idea. Hoeven, Pawlenty and groups like the Cannonball raiders operate like the old bank robbers (burn the church for a distraction in the east end of town while you rob the bank in the west end of town).


----------

